# mid cycle spotting around ovulation, but negative ovulation tests



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! I posted this in the 2WW but no replies as theres so many in there...was hoping someone in here might have had something similar...

I was wondering if anyone has had this, as I have never had this before.

Yesterday, CD17, I had a bunch of red blood on my tissue paper when I wiped. It seemed quite a bit as I wiped and felt 'inside', so I put on a panty liner. The panty liner only got a thin brown stain on it, and my wipes were clear 4 hours later.

Im very confused as CD17 is usually around my ovulation time. But Im on my 4th ovulation stick and they are all negative (I use the smiley face ones) with barely a hint of a 2nd line when I pull out the test.

So I either ovulated earlier in my cycle as its not been detected the last 4 days, or its coming late. So what is the blood?

I have a possible polyp which Im waiting to hear about, so it could be random bleeding from that I suppose.

I know I have never, ever bleed mid cycle before, so I wondered if anyone else had this. If its ovulation blood why are my tests negative

please help! By the way my cycles are usually 29-32 days long


----------



## CedarWood

Hi,
Bleeding midcycle can be from a strong O or hormonal. I do not use that kind of OPK but are you using it twice a day? Around 11 am and then 10 pm. Needs to be twice a day to be sure do not miss the surge. The surge will usually come early morn but take awhile to show up. 
CW


----------



## sarahincanada

CedarWood said:


> Hi,
> Bleeding midcycle can be from a strong O or hormonal. I do not use that kind of OPK but are you using it twice a day? Around 11 am and then 10 pm. Needs to be twice a day to be sure do not miss the surge. The surge will usually come early morn but take awhile to show up.
> CW

thanks for the reply CedarWood!

I started the ov tests once a day in the morning from CD15, I did do 2 on CD17 when I bled just to see if it changed. They have all been negative with barely a hint of a 2nd line when I pull it out. I am going to do all month next month and twice a day around my O time.

If my bleeding on CD17 was from a strong O then perhaps my surge was on CD14 and I missed it...although thats a long gap from surge to O, I usually feel O cramps 24 hours after my surge. 

We BD'd CD16 and CD17 so sperm was definitely up there if it was my O.
Im going for a sono next cycle so can talk to them see what they think it is, thanks again!!


----------



## sarahincanada

I just wanted to post an update, the bleeding went from brown spotting on tuesday, wednesday and thursday to red blood on friday, saturday and today. its bright red and lighter than my period, but I think I need to assume my period has come way earlier than usual. (Im on CD 23 today)

Im supposed to be booking my sono on CD1 for an appointment before CD10, so Im going to call on monday and ask if I should book it or wait to see if this bleeding stops and my normal period comes next weekend.

its so frustrating when our bodies do weird things when ttc!


----------



## CedarWood

Hi,
I used to get brown spotting from mid-cycle - gradually turning red and leading into AF.
Mine was from low progesterone due to an under active thyroid. I had that for more than one cycle though.
KUP on your results.
CW


----------



## WeebleMom

Sarah, 

I am curious about how the rest of your cycle went or if your doctor gave you any advice regarding the spotting. I had spotting for 3 days mid-cycle, when I expected to be ovulating, but my OPKs were negative. Now, a week later, I have a very strong positive on my OPK. What I have read about ovulation spotting seems to refer to it happening just before, or during, ovulation, not a week before. Any advice would be appreciated, thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## NorthStar

Sarah I've just had mid cycle spotting for the first time ever myself, I'm putting it down to this is the first proper month of using EPO so it must've done something to my cycle?

Either that or taking the minipill last month for 5 days to change my cycle might've messed stuff up, you are right though it's crap that our bodies play games on us sometimes.


----------



## sarahincanada

WeebleMom said:


> Sarah,
> 
> I am curious about how the rest of your cycle went or if your doctor gave you any advice regarding the spotting. I had spotting for 3 days mid-cycle, when I expected to be ovulating, but my OPKs were negative. Now, a week later, I have a very strong positive on my OPK. What I have read about ovulation spotting seems to refer to it happening just before, or during, ovulation, not a week before. Any advice would be appreciated, thanks!
> 
> Jennifer

hi jennifer
whoa this post was a blast from the past...it was back in january.....the spotting ended up being my period and I didnt ovulate that cycle! I literally had my period then 1 and a half weeks later another. my FS said it could have been from flying and its common to have that once a year. but the good thing was that once the spotting turned heavy I counted that as CD1 and my cycles got back to normal and I ovulated 16 days later.

Im not sure what happened with you....the spotting could have been a random event I suppose if you had a positive ov test a week later :shrug:


----------



## WeebleMom

Sarah, 

Thanks for the update. It appears that I am 5 DPO now, so we will see what happens. I hope you have a BFP soon! Also, love your new picture.

Jennifer


----------

